# Natural Alternatives to Monthly Meds



## KonaPorter (Dec 3, 2010)

This may already be a thread and I just missed it, but I am interested on what some people use as natural alternatives for the monthly flea/tick and heartworm meds. I know about flea away and diatomaceous earth, but am looking for other options. I read somewhere about using Black Walnut for Heartworm? Anyone heard of this before?

Thanks!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm on the same boat as you are, although I don't use flea or heartworm in the fall, winter and early spring.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Heartworm Nosodes at 30c doseage is one option that works well. A book by CJ Puotinen, Called Natural Remedies for Dogs and Cats has some more information and how to make your own black walnut tincture.


----------

